# This is my baby...



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my 2 1/2 yr old Jack Russel X Terrier called 'Scruffy'.
She means so much to me and i treat her like one of my children. Spoilt rotten!!

My kids named her, hence the name........


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Angel said:


> This is my 2 1/2 yr old Jack Russel X Terrier called 'Scruffy'.
> She means so much to me and i treat her like one of my children. Spoilt rotten!!
> 
> My kids named her, hence the name........


She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is lovely she looks something like my mothers dog poppy, she is a jack russel border terrier cross


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh shes lovely,,,,, i was thinking she looks abit yorkshire terrier cross,.........


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

the scruffier the better


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all.

I am not sure what terrier she is X with.........


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

shes sooo cute!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

She has such a kind face - bless her


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

She would not hurt anyone. She just wants attention from everyone she sees, even when we are walking past someone she expects them to stop and make a fuss of her.
She licks everyone and prefers people to other dogs........

She means so much to me and my children.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Awwww she's so cute, So nice to see someone like yourself treat a dog so well, Y could'nt everyone be so kind to their animals as you are.


----------



## hammy hamster (Dec 22, 2007)

She's beautiful !


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your lovely replies.
This is one of my favourite pics......


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

And another fave..........


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG I cant believe how much your Angel looks like my Sophie, (who sadly has been gone for 5 years now). Its uncanny, I know specific breed dogs often look the same like labradors but she is a crossbreed am I right?
My sophie was cross between a jack russell and a cairn terrier.
I had her from a puppy at 8 weeks when my daughter was just 4 and she was a very important part of our family for the next 16 years. I will have to find out how to put a picture of her on here as I dont know how yet. 
It took me nearly 5 years before I could bring myself to get another dog, we loved her somuch.
We now have a little devil 7 months old tibetan terrier who we love very much but always have a special place in my heart for my Sophie.

Angel looks very lovely give her a kiss for me. x


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi , yeah she is a cross breed. Jack Russel X terrier. Not sure what terrier as i got her from people when she was 4 months. They were finding it too much as they had 2 dogs and they both were working full time.

Her name is actually 'scruffy' but we always call her 'baby' or 'bubba'.

We renamed her so that she felt more like part of our family and i said the kids could name her and thats what they came up with .........

I would love to see a pic of sophie.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww she's lovely


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Hope this works
This is Sophie !


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

Tried what you said Angel
how come it came out so big. !!??


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow they do look alike..........

She was beautiful..

Not sure why it came out so big, but the bigger the better..... Lol


----------

